# How is your Very Baby AIO holding up?



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I have some questions for those of you that use Very Baby AIOs.... I'm thinking of getting a stash - a big investment - for us soon.

1. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get?

2. Do you dry it in the dryer?

3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix?

4. What size do you like the best?

Um.....I think that will help. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

1. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get?we have 4 of them for about 4 months now. i use them every other day.

2. Do you dry it in the dryer?yup on medium heat

3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix? nope they have fold back tabs

4. What size do you like the best?
we have all smalls, my dd is 7 months and they fit perfectly right now-sooo trim!!!

we got ours from flutterbybaby... Sunshine is wonderful to order from!!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get? Um- I think we've had them for 5 months, maybe 6? These things get used every other day, easy

2. Do you dry it in the dryer? Now that it's winter, yep, on med. heat

3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix? Not once

4. What size do you like the best? I've only used mediums, with the regular rise. But I have 6 XS for the new little pea on the way









All but 1 of mine were from Sunshine at www.flutterbybaby.com and I've been 100% happy with her work and cs, too.







They're really good AIOs, IMO.


----------



## Einley (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't post here very often (I think it's probably even been a year!), but I have to respond to this because I LOVE my VB AIO

1. I have had mine for at least 2 months and it is used every other day- Frankly if I had enough of them I would use them every single day.

2. I dry mine in the dryer on med. heat

3. No diaper snakes

4. We have a med- dd is 6mo. old, 18 1/2 lbs. I would be interested in trying a med. long- but the med. has worked great for us.

By the way, I have no affiliation with her, but I highly recommend Linda from Bubbie's Baby Boutique. She currently sells VB through www.weceedee.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Einley*

By the way, I have no affiliation with her, but I highly recommend Linda from Bubbie's Baby Boutique. She currently sells VB through www.weceedee.com



ooo... she does prints!


----------



## Einley (Jul 12, 2003)

Quote:

ooo... she does prints!

She has so many choices it literally makes my head spin! I bought a VB AIO as a gift for a friend of mine thinking of cd'ing, and I just told Linda to pick something out for me because I was having a hard time choosing!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Oooo...prints!! I love the blue and butter microsuede....


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

1. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get? We've had ours for about 6 weeks now and use a few at least everyday.

2. Do you dry it in the dryer? Yup, on medium heat

3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix? Nope, not with her laundry tabs

4. What size do you like the best? I actually love the Medium/Long size, it actually fits my 21lb DS and my 29lb DD beautifully!

I've gotten all of mine from Sunshine too and they've really held up beautifully and work great. I really need to get a few more


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

1. we have had two for three or four months now and we use them a couple of times a week.

2. i put it in the dryer for about 60 minutes and then air dry it the rest of the way.

3. the fold back tabs work well to keep diaper snakes at bay.

4. we had M's, but sold them because the rise became too short and then I was too impatient to wait for the M longs to become available so we sized up to L and they work just fine.

I like our VB's, but I do wish they didn't take so long to dry.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Okay, I'm going to go slightly against the majority. I've struggled with buying Very Baby AIOs because of these reasons:

- I much prefer hemp over birdseye
- I will not buy anything with aplix
- I require a QD soaker

Now, the fact is that some Very Baby makers (Flutterbybaby and WeeCeeDee and Very Baby) make AIOs with all these options, but they're all additional costs. By the time I get done pricing any of them, they're over $20.

And I feel badly saying this, but if I am going to spend that much on just a solid outer AIO, then I prefer FCB.

Of course, I haven't tried any of them on a real baby, and I know everyone says they are so trim. But, I have very specific things I want. Perhaps someone else is as annoying as I am so I thought I'd just share these comments.

Holli

- I much prefer hemp over birdseye..

is there a particular reason for this? just curious.

- I require a QD soaker.

again...any particular reason for this? just wondering where you are coming from...

And...don't feel badly for your reasoning...i totally get that. Just one *small* thing that VB's have over FCB's....they are available!







:LOL







:


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I have 10 with 2 more on the way and I use them everyday or every other day. I've had them for varying amounts of time, but the oldest ones for 3 months or so. They are holding up fabulously









I dry them in the dryer with no diaper snakes. VB makes the best laundry tabs I have every seen on a diaper.

My baby needs a large. She is 30lbs at 8 months old with 14 inch thighs. I have a couple smalls put away for a future babe. They are so cute


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I have a couple VB and more on the way. I like birdseye over hemp and I do prefer the QD but don't mind hidden soakers.

It doesn't take too long to dry but I'm not sure how long. I'm not sure what snaking means. I don't usually do aplix but wanted these for babysitters.

I would recommend these diapers if you are new to cloth or need something simple for daycare/babysitters.









I ordered from Sunshine at Flutterby


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree with you, Holli. I don't own a Very Baby, and those are the reasons that have been holding me back. Plus, I hate PUL. But windpro is available, so that wipes out that issue.

I also don't like Aplix and so snaps would be an upcharge. Also, I don't think that I would be a big birdseye fan and the hemp is also an upcharge. Then the microfleece topped quick dry soaker is an upcharge. So to get a large windpro, it would be $23. The only positive I found was the offer for free embroidery, which is a big plus.

I need to pick up 4 AIOs to have around the house for when the teenagers are babysitting. They aren't the greatest at using wool. They don't mind having the babies go coverless, which is not an issue if you are willing to check often for dampness. But they don't.

I would clearly like to buy Fluffymail AIOs instead as I like a uniform stash. I don't mind paying the extra $$ for Fluffymail.


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

1. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get?
A month! I use it about 2 times a week! I have 5 more on the way









2. Do you dry it in the dryer?
Yes, on med heat

3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix?
NEVER! This is the only aplix dipe that I have seen that doesn't

4. What size do you like the best?
Med. Long! My girl is about 25 pounds with lots of room to grow!

I don't usually like aplix, but these are different! They are sooo trim and soft! I like the birdseye!

I have one fcb aio, I like it but think I almost like my verybaby better! Maybe because its easier to get! I ordered from Sunshine!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Yep! For the fabric, it's just a personal choice. I just don't like birdseye. Don't know why. Just what I like!

QD soaker. I just cannot tolerate long drying cycles. We have a 10 year old dryer that I'm sure isn't as efficient as many peoples, and I just refuse to keep anything that takes more than one dryer cycle. I also don't have the patience to hang things up to dry around the house after they finish one cycle. I also am the working parent here (DH is stay at home Dad to be), and I'll be doing the laundry. I just won't waste time drying and drying when I'd rather be spending time with her. If it doesn't get done in one dryer cycle, it's leaving the house! I also really don't feel like internal soakers get as clean as QD. Again, just my personal feeling!

You didn't ask about aplix, but aplix is like fingernails on the chalkboard to me. It sends shivers up my spine!

Holli, the picky one!

Gotcha! I thought maybe it was an absorbancy thing...so I was going to try to covert you! :LOL

I'm with you on the dryer cycles...but it's a good thing you're having a girl! I'm lovin' internal soakers, so no matter which way DS is *pointing* or no matter how he shifts I know he can't miss the soaker and send a stream down my leg!









I already knew your reasoning for the aplix...I think I saw your explination for it some other time! It's not just diapers either, right? It's not my favorite either for everyday use, but it doesn't drive me totally up a wall and DH can get it on snuggly







so again, no surprises running down my leg! :LOL


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I personally love these diapers. I have 5 of them I think, and 2 more on the way, and they get used about everyday, so once a week each for about 3 months. They are holding up really well, but we don't put them in the dryer, but for about ten minutes after they are already dry to soften them up every so often. We don't get diaper snakes either, the tabs hold wonderfully.

These were our first PUL aio's and I have since gotten other kinds, I love them now, and they definitely have their place.

They are fabulous as diaper bag diapers and have also been a wonderful thing to have in these cold months. I use them whenever wool and fitteds are too bulky.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I think if I were like Holli and had only been stash building but never actually using the items, I'd have the same impressions--I was at first put off by aplix, PUL, birdseye, and a 'true AIO' in general because of what I had heard. (However, QD AIOs do NOT work at ALL for us, after trying to make them work and having lots of messes).
But then when you find an AIO that you can actually put on a squirmy older baby in your LAP even in your seat on a plane or a train where conditions are cramped, because it's so dang easy to get on, and you find that it's actually TRIMMER than a sposie and you get a little addicted to the 'little bum' when other combos make your babe look like J Lo, and add that to the fact that you can cram a zillion of them in your diaper bag for daytrips and they NEVER let you down (totally reliable) when nothing else besides thick hemp fitteds with doublers and mega duty wool on top has worked at keeping the wetness in check and not soaking your shirt when baby's riding in your sling, well....

You get addicted!
I hear you on the concerns, Holli, but once you actually get some real life experience and you find how nice it is that they are REALLY *that* much trimmer than other CDs, they are really much more reliable than other AIOs, and how nice it is that they don't take up room in your bag, and how easy it is to get it on a squirmy baby in tight conditions....well you might change your tune! Or your husband will love them since he's going to be doing a lot of the changes!

Oh and they get plenty clean in the wash and I don't mind waiting for them to dry overnight after one dryer cycle--they are just worth it!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*

I'm with you on the dryer cycles...but it's a good thing you're having a girl! I'm lovin' internal soakers, so no matter which way DS is *pointing* or no matter how he shifts I know he can't miss the soaker and send a stream down my leg!








:LOL

EXACTLY my experience with QD Soakers, which works ok with fitteds since there is still absorbency everywhere, but with QD AIOs, well....big mess!!!! Man do I love internal soakers and that VB AIOs are just like a fitted but instead of an outer print layer, there's a super waterproof PUL layer--so I get the functino of a fitted (absorbency everywhere that catches everything), but the ease of an AIO (can put jeans or cotton pants on top instead of ALWAYS doing wool pants). Definatly good that Holli is getting a girl so the 'pointing' issues won't apply!







:


----------



## Einley (Jul 12, 2003)

I know I am not known around here for the most part, but I have to respond to Holli's post. Your opinions and reasons are valid, of course, but it is true that sometimes opinions change after trying a certain diaper. I am a diapering veteran of one and currently have two in diapers. What works for one may not work for the other. So I can say, quick dry soakers are no good for ds, but work great for dd. Your baby may not react well to hemp, and that may throw that opinion out the door. Through the course of diapering your child, you will change what you use, what you like, and find out things that work and things that don't. Also, because a diaper may take a long time to dry, it does not mean that you will lose spending any time with your dd. It just means it will be in the dryer a long time.
As far as daddy friendly diapers go- I don't think it is insulting at all, but my dh does not stay home (and there is good reason for that). To me snaps aren't mommy friendly either- I can't stand them personally- but they are great for babies that like to take off their diapers.
I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes. It's okay of course to have an opinion even though you don't have a baby yet, but I think it is not okay to be absolutely set in those opinions without even trying what is out there. Children teach you to be flexible, open, and think in ways you never imagined you would. It's good to keep an open mind.
Again, don't mean to offend or hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
My husband is very capable of using snaps. I find it kind of insulting that there are "Daddy friendly" diaper comments. Around here, he is the primary caregiver and he resents those comments, honestly.

Isn't it okay that I have an opinion even if I don't have a baby yet? Sorry but these comments just really hurt my feelings and broke my heart.

I'll just keep my opinions to myself from now on since they clearly aren't valid since I don't have a baby yet.

It sure is dangerous to go against the "MDC mindset". That's for sure.

Holli

I didn't mean to hurt your feelings, Holli....

As for the "daddy friendly" comments, I'm not saying anything about Liam at all and didn't mean any sort of disrespect. I'm sure *he's* perfectly capable of doing snaps and is a great hands-on Dad. I'm just speaking for my dear and beloved Dh, who is a great Dad and very hands on.. but for some reason he's incapable of snapping dipes tight enough to keep in messes.







I think he's afraid of getting them too snug or making it uncomfortable for DS...but when he's done and the dipe is all but falling off and the cover is hanging on for it's dear life..then we have problems! :LOL That's why *I* like aplix for him...

You most certainly can have an opinion ...and I hope you continue to share it!! I don't think we were meaning to hurt your feelings at all... This reminds me of my good friend when she and her DH were TTC'ing for their first. She would tell me all the things she was/wasn't going to do as a parent and everything was going to be ABC...*not* 123. She would get upset when I'd say...yeah...wait 'til the baby actually gets here and then we'll see how that goes!" Not meaning I didn't see her point or even agree with her thought process, but sometimes RL changes how you look at things. You probably won't ever like aplix...since it's not just a diaper thing, but you might change your mind on the QD soakers. I can't wait to see what your RL experiences will be with Mari and how your ideas of diapering change w/ her home. (and not to say "i told you so", but really because I'm excited for your to have that IRL experience!







) They may not, but they might,too. I know mine have changed tenfold from when I first started. Just like when you first posted saying you would want a small stash and thought you'd spend about $500 on your stash when you first posted...your diapering ideas have already gone through some sort of evolution! It will be interesting though when you get Mari home to see what does work and what doesn't work, what you do like IRL and what you don't...and what kind of evolution your stash will go through again! Who know's maybe you'll hate wool and I can buy all your MM and BBB!














:

Anyway...







and









Don't be sad!!


----------



## Einley (Jul 12, 2003)

I understand a little better after your last post (sorry if I was missing the point). It is absolutely reasonable to have an opinion- I was just trying to make the point that sometimes opinions change. I never had a birdseye diaper until the VB and therefore had no opinion before I tried it and I am so in love with this diaper. I was against using prefolds, wool, fitteds, and I'm sure there were others, and I just find that certain kinds of diapers are great for different situations and for different children. I am just now getting back into wool after being so against it. Again, your opinions are always valid.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

What is going on here







Who cares if Holli doesn't like or want VB's.That is her opinion and she has a right to not like a diaper.I am loving VB's and Bumware AIOs right now myself but I know there are lots of other wahm made AIOs out there that are also nice.VB's are not the center of the diapering universe people :LOL


----------



## rose angel (Sep 1, 2003)

flutterby baby also has a MDC discount code for 10 % off.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Jamie, it's not that I care if Holli likes a certain brand of diaper, I was just trying to make a point that I would have her same opinions on the subject if I were in her shoes, but that opinions can change with real life trial and error.
She did start out by saying she had been "struggling" with whether or not to get some Very Babys, (not that she was _certain_ that she wouldn't like 'em and had never felt tempted,) so I felt it was perhaps valid to share my experiences of how my opinions on them (which started out much like her current opinion on them) had changed from certain x,y,z real life experiences that changed my mindset. I thought sharing my experiences would be useful for someone, if not Holli. I, like others have mentioned, have come tenfold from where I thought I would be while preparing for the arrival of my baby, and actually think that sharing these experiences and revelations, these ways that babies 'change your mindset' on certain subjects (sometimes in quite funny ways), is interesting,valuable, and entertaining.

I'm sorry that discussing my own experiences wasn't received the way it was intended.


----------



## elyice (Apr 7, 2003)

butterflymom you said nothing wrong.
I love hearing your opinion. thanks!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Angelica I think I probably read your post and maybe even Holli's wrong.At this point I am totally confused by this thread and am going to bed


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
I agree with you, Holli. I don't own a Very Baby, and those are the reasons that have been holding me back. Plus, I hate PUL. But windpro is available, so that wipes out that issue.

I also don't like Aplix and so snaps would be an upcharge. Also, I don't think that I would be a big birdseye fan and the hemp is also an upcharge. Then the microfleece topped quick dry soaker is an upcharge. So to get a large windpro, it would be $23. The only positive I found was the offer for free embroidery, which is a big plus.

I need to pick up 4 AIOs to have around the house for when the teenagers are babysitting. They aren't the greatest at using wool. They don't mind having the babies go coverless, which is not an issue if you are willing to check often for dampness. But they don't.

I would clearly like to buy Fluffymail AIOs instead as I like a uniform stash. I don't mind paying the extra $$ for Fluffymail.

























I prefer them to my FCB AIOs.







: And even with the extra charges, they are still less $$ and a more available.









Edited to answer the OP's questions...
1. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get?
Just over a month, but we use them ALL THE TIME.








2. Do you dry it in the dryer?
Yup, on med.
3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix?
Never
4. What size do you like the best?
med/long

All of mine are from FlutterbyBaby and I just placed an order for two more with embroidery from Bumblebuns.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, elyice. I think the main problem here is that it's so difficult to read 'tone' of posts, and when it concerns an emotionally charged issue, that can easily be misunderstood. I never intended to cause such a reaction with my posts, and hope that everyone will reflect on generally how friendly I am and realize that I intended no heartache for any MDC'er.

To get things back OT:

1. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get? About 8 months or so, and just about daily.

2. Do you dry it in the dryer? Yup. It's still damp after 1 cycle so I throw them on a rack overnight and scoop 'em up in the a.m.

3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix? Never.

4. What size do you like the best? Medium. Med Long offers much more growing room in the rise, but we lose the amazing snug fit through the stride with that size.

I hope anyone who has unfavorable things to say about their Very Baby AIOs isn't afraid to voice their experiences and opinions on the matter.







It's just a diaper, people, I promise no one will bite! Just means more sewing time from Sunshine, Jess's grandmother, and other VB makers for us who love 'em!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Holli I think your opinions on VB AIOs are very valid. I haven't tried them. I do have my baby/toddler here and I know that for sure I wouldn't like birdseye or an internal soaker. I don't hate aplix but I much prefer snaps.
Also the daddy comment bugs me. I've gone years without saying anything but it always makes me cringe to read that dads are not considered by many here to be able to change a diaper that wouldn't otherwise be able to be changed by a 5 year old. My dh can snappi a prefold and figure out a seperate cover all on his own. Does that make him a genius around here? It certainly seems to be the case.
Anyhow Holli I'm sorry that people are discounting your opinion because of your lack of real world experience. We all know what we like and what we don't and somethings just aren't negotiable. I would think that pregnant mothers and current mothers would certainly understand that. They probably wouldn't appreciate being ignored because they haven't been on the flipside of the situation.







to all. Its just something I needed to say.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*

To get things back OT:

1. How long have you had yours and how much use does it get? About 8 months or so, and just about daily.

2. Do you dry it in the dryer? Yup. It's still damp after 1 cycle so I throw them on a rack overnight and scoop 'em up in the a.m.

3. Do you get diaper snakes from the aplix? Never.

4. What size do you like the best? Medium. Med Long offers much more growing room in the rise, but we lose the amazing snug fit through the stride with that size.


Angelica, are your meds from Sunshine and Jess' grandmother the same rise? The 15" rise of Sunshine's med was too short, but her med/longs are perfect - even trimmer through the stride for us. But, I think Jess' meds have a longer rise, right? I have never tried any directly from VB, so I have always wondered what size to get from her. Since you've used both I would love to hear the differences.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

The mediums I have bought from Jess's grandmother at very baby, and the medium I bought from Sunshine ages ago are EXACTLY the same. I have since bought a whole slew of medium longs from Sunshine, and they are too big. I haven't bought medium longs from Very Baby, just a bunch of xsmalls for the new baby.

ETA: OH!! I almsot forgot!! I meant to say earlier that my mediums from VB are hemp jersey in the body and hemp french terry in the soaker, no birdseye at all.







And my medium long dipes from Sunshine are birdseye in the body but a 4 layer hemp french terry soaker in the body. I never get hemp issues, even with internal soakers, and these have proved the rule. Ironically, the all-hemp ones from VB dry the quickest, are the thinnest/trimmest, and I love them most.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

I tried a med on my dd, and the fit wasn't very good. Too short on the rise and wide on the stride. The applix was very weak as well. Haven't been tempted to go back. I'm really confused by all the vb madness around here. Not sure who made mine- I think I got it from Spark on the tp.

Holli, you qualify, imho, as an expert because you've seen so many dipes and done so much research. Sure, your baby's habits may change some of your opinions, but it's foolish to anticipate how. All baby's change our mindsets differently.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Okay, now I'm even more confused. :LOL The med rise at VB is listed as 16.5" and 15" at FlutterbyBaby, but they are the same?







Also, Jess' PUL is 1 MIL, is that that "breathable" PUL? I always thought we needed 2 MIL (and assumed that is what is on our VBs from Sunshine), but if we're using 1 MIL than I guess it's fine since we never have wicking issues.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't know about posted rise measurements, but that's my experience. Also, I have no idea what kind of PUL Sunshine uses, but I know that the ones I have from VB are 1mm, and it's really nice and stretchy and soft, and no wicking ever.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks!







I think I'll just order one from Jess to try. I really like the birdseye, but am curious what they are like with all hemp.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Is VB open for customs???


----------



## mama kate (Jul 19, 2003)

We have @ 13 VB AIO's w/ the internal soaker - all Mediums _ Em is 15 pounds & @24 inches - They fit great -
Yes the drying time sucks but its not like I am standing over them w/ a blowdryer doing it - I normally do it twice on high.
I've never had wicking problems or snakes.
We use them at night 7pm to 6:30 am w/ 2 superboosters & she has never leaked!
I also bought from sunshine.
I LOVE my VB's & am decidiing if I want to up to the M/L or not -
We use them about everyother day, for long car trips they are fantastic!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

I asked Sunshine about the different rise measurements and she double checked with Jess' measurements. Jess' 16.5" rise is measured prior to sewing, while Sunshine's rise of 15" is after sewing. So, both Flutterby Baby and the original VB from Jess have a final rise of 15" after being sewn.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I've had my VB AIO's for a few months now and they are holding up well and I really like them.

I wasn't sure about the birdseye at first, but decided I'd give it a try. I'm glad I did, it works fine. I was trying to get away from my whole stash being hemp, so this was a nice option. I also like the internal soaker for the same reasons Angelica mentioned. I they are very trim and that's one reason why I like them so much.

I don't mind the drying time, they usually are done in one cycle if not I hang them up. It doesn't bother me to have to do that, since normal laundry requires me to have to hang things up too to finish drying. I figure I'm either spending the time folding it or hanging it.

For us the aplix is both mommy and daddy friendly. Connor is absolutely beastly when it comes to diaper changes and we need the quickest way to get a diaper on him. I guess the term 'daddy friendly' means different things to different people. In our house DH asks for 'daddy friendly' dipes if I'm not around. It's not meant in a derrogartory way at all, just referencing something that is easier for him to use. He can use snaps, but aplix is easier for him to manuver.

As far as the internal soakers not getting clean....I don't know. I can't see how it's much different than a fitted getting clean, but maybe I'm missing something.

No diaper snakes here either.

I also do prefer FCB AIO's but they are hard to come by. Plus Connor doesn't have much room left in them (even the size 2) and the VB's will last him a lot longer.

I don't think they are more (even when you add in the options) than many other AIO's I've bought before. Some other popular AIO's are $24 and $25.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

For all those out there who have doubts about birdseye, I recommend trying it out. I had my doubts but finally decided to try it and I am amazed at the absorbency. When Sunshine cut off the tip of her finger while I was waiting on an order she offered to upgrade mine to hemp, but I refused, I like how they are hemp free. What I wish they didn't have is flannel, I could definitely live without flannel in my life, LOL...

And about the snap issue, I checked out the snap placement when I was gonna order some of my VB AIO's, but I personally don't like how the snaps look on the diaper, the aplix is much neater, but Holli, I feel you on the chalkboard thing, I am like that with styrafoam(sp. is so off sorry), I can't stand to be in the same room when the stuff is being removed from a box or something, so if I felt the same way about aplix, I would stay so far away from it. Well, at least that means no velcro shoes for baby Mari and future babe's, I hate velcro shoes. Isn't it funny the things that bother us...

Okay off to go fill my belly now...baby is yelling at me.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I wanted to add (before my computer crashed on me







) that when I added my reply I hadn't read the whole thread. I had skimmed here and there and picked up on what some people felt (wasn't paying attention to who) were issues with the diapers, and I responded to that. I wasn't discounting anyones opinion or trying to persuede them either way!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I have found that I like the natural birdseye better then the bleached version.I think because it tricks me into thinking it is hemp or something :LOL


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I like natural birdseye too! I pretend it's organic. LOL.
Oh, and to the OP, I wanted to mention that I have a VB AIO from the 1st Very Baby opening (which I can't even remember when that was. Beginning of the year, I think







), and it looks/works great. I also dry mine on HOT, and have had no problems.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

One more thing that is awesome about VB AIOs (well, awesome for Lexi, anyway :LOL) is the turned legs. There's no serging to rub her thighs, and they fit sooooo much better under trimmer cut pants than serged AIOs.

After what Angelica wrote about changing a squirming baby on your lap in 2 feet of space, I'm remembering the times I've changed her in the car and thinking I need even more of these for the little pea on the way :LOL


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
I like natural birdseye too! I pretend it's organic. LOL.

You can get organic VB AIOs from Snuggle You !


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I was staying out of this thread but I do need to add something about velcro shoes! I always swore my kids would never wear them. I hate them hate them hate them! Still do hate them with a passion. But my 3-year-old wears them because he throws huges fits over tying his shoes. He refuses to let us tie them and wants them tucked in but then they fly off his feet or he trips on them. So we bought him velcro shoes he can do himself and we don't have to fight with him.

So never say never. That is the main lesson I have learned through parenting.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh boy I can't wait for those power struggles, Kate--they sound fun!







My 16 month old doesn't have a really strong will yet, but I'm assuming it will peak either during this pregnancy (super














) or after the baby is born, and I'm struggling with getting two babes into winter clothes/shoes suitable for artic Finnish weather next autumn (winter comes cruelly early round here!).


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*

After what Angelica wrote about changing a squirming baby on your lap in 2 feet of space, I'm remembering the times I've changed her in the car and thinking I need even more of these for the little pea on the way :LOL

That's why I've bought 12 xsmalls--that, and even grandparents and great grandparents will be able to figure them out, and they'll be so trim under the little light cottons footie sleepers, so no bubble butt to ruin the teensy eensy-ness!


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

I bought 3 AIO's 3 months ago they are Red,Orange,and Lime Green they are gorgeous yes I dry mine in the Dryer.No snakes the fold back laundry tabs are great.I have smalls they work great for my 4 month old who is long and skinny. I got them from Jessica Gydesen at mommy's little sweetie she is new so I got my Diapers very quickly







Iam planning on ordering a Blue,yellow,and Turquoise AIO's from her this month.Darcy mommie to Alora 4 months old


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Kate, this SO happened to us, too! I swore my kids would never wear velcro shoes. Then came the battle of shoe-tying







It takes forever to get out of the house as it is without those episodes. I bought her slip on Nikes with the elastic uppers, but she can't do them by herself- those suckers are hard!









Quote:

So never say never. That is the main lesson I have learned through parenting








Yep, this would be me, too. Humbling little boogers, aren't they? :LOL


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Angelica, I have 6 XS but I'm thinking I better be getting at least 6 more. I remember the days of trying to uncurl those teeny little froggy legs to get a dipe and cover both on and it makes me want to order one in every color :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Count me in as another humbled mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Angelica, I have 6 XS but I'm thinking I better be getting at least 6 more. I remember the days of trying to uncurl those teeny little froggy legs to get a dipe and cover both on and it makes me want to order one in every color :LOL









Totally! I'm going to get a total of 24 in xs, methinks.....







(Probably none in small, and *plenty* in mediums)


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Well, all , thanks for the replies. I'm gearing up to do a stash sell off and then order my Very Baby AIOs....

You want to hear something funny? One of the first diapers I EVER bought was a Bumkins AIO. We actually liked it although it wasn't very absorbent. But I was too obsessed and had to go through all the options out there. Pockets, Fitteds, Hemp, Fleece, OC cotton, Wool, Fitteds, Prefolds, Flats, and so on and so on. I can find something I love about every diaper out there. Oh, and something that I hate. lol. Its going to be hard to let my diapers go.

But with 2 in diapers I have come to admit to myself that I need simplicity in a big way. So Very Baby gives me what I need right now. I had one (large, needed a medium) so I know they are well made, and very adjustable in fit. I'm kind of done with being obsessed with diapering and just want something reliable that fits both kids, and that is easy to boot. AND NOT A SPOSIE! LOL!

If I can come up with money, I'm going to buy 24 of these! And add to my 12 trimmed prefolds (hmmmm maybe pick up some more prefolds), keep some of my favorite wool and call it a day.

That's the plan for now.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

sounds like a good plan!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

angelica.. you may want some in smalls







I dont have any XS but ive been using the smalls on willow since she was born (a little over 8 lbs) and they have been perfect. I can take a picture of them on her now if you want... i think she is close to if not over 11 lbs, LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh the reason I don't want any in smalls, is that I think that mediums will fit really soon (I've seen pictures of six week olds in them), and after babe has chunked up and doesn't scream bloody murder at being changed/undressed, I want to use size small KHW and wool covers/soakers on babe. It's kind of a lot of money to get a bunch in xsmall and then get smalls, too, when what I really want them for is the first 3-4 weeks, and after that more time intensive diaper changes are fine by me.


----------

